# type this weirdo.



## PixelBrain (Nov 21, 2009)

Hello everyone, I have been having problems typing myself and would really appreciate if you guys could help me out. So far ive taken the tests and typed as ENTP,INTP,INFP,ENFP. (I know, all over the map right?
) But Ive most frequently come out as entp or infp. Some things you should know about me -

- I have asked my friends if they think im an I or E and they said somewhere in between. (helpful right?)

- I'm not sure I enjoy giving speeches, but I was the only one to get all A's on all of my speeches in high school. (I'm only 18 BTW)

- The first thing I learned to do was use a computer, and I was like 4 or something. (Much younger then my siblings were when they first learned to use em)

- I was obsessed with comic books/ graphic novels so I learned how to draw. I still draw a lot today but ive never been one to draw actual artistic pieces. Everything ive ever drawn has been some sort've creature or monster character sheet type thing. I had plans of using all of these in my own graphic novel/ comic book one day.(I learned this around 5-6) 

- Then I stumbled upon Game Design. Since I already had a love of video games, Game Design was perfect because it also implemented my artistic skills. I learned how to create 3D models, and levels in the 5th grade. I had a basic grasp on the coding language the engine used, but I never pursued the coding further. (It was called WDL it was a prefab coding language that made C+ simpler)

- Ive become obsessed with movies, novels, and photography(sortve) since. I used to always try and get my friends to learn how to use 3d stuff too so that we could all create a game. They always thought it was dumb 

- Kids thought I was weird because my comic books were perverse. (one was about a butt with legs that could talk .... I know I was a weird kid)

- I was always known as the smart kid everyone could cheat off of. Even though I didnt ever do my homework ??? lol.

- I was pretty quiet in my entire k-12 school career, but if a teacher ever tried to wrong me in any way or if I didnt agree I would argue them into the floor. (Those teachers would probably say im arrogant or a smart ass) 

- My one defining trait was probably that im a gigantic smart ass to everyone practically. I dont do it on purpose (lol my sister told me this was my defining trait btw.) 

- Im not really a big sports guy. I hated playing them (I was the kid on second base day dreaming who got hit in the face by a speeding hardball) It also irked me that my school spent so much money on getting new sports equipment/ building an entire new field. When their were so many programs they were cutting that were far more interesting.

- I liked to let everyone know I was a big loser (when I was in high school at least) It makes me feel proud to be one. I love sci - fi and anime (not that crappy stuff the emos watch.... gross) and I have an extremely deep knowledge of film and video games. (don't get me started on either. or ill be talking all day)

- I fantasize almost everyday. Since I read so many comic books my main fantasies were me as a super hero of sorts usually doing something awesome, like saving (the girl I was in love with at the time lol) and also saving the world type thing. When I was little it was pretty embarrassing, I didn't really understand what praying was for lol So I used to pray that I could be in an epic adventure like my day dreams lol (too bad it never happened! Thanks a lot god! lol)

- I actually got really bored of day dreaming and it not happening so I would go out and look for people being wronged on the street LMAO, so that I could save them
(keep in mind I was still pretty young, but probably a bit too old for doing this sort've thing....)

- I had a lot of friends, ranging from "cool kids" (god, I hate that term) to the biggest losers you'd ever find. When I was little this was a problem because my "cool kid" type friends would want me to stop hanging out with my loser friends. I could never abandon my loser friends so Id usually stop hanging out with my cool friends for my loser friends lol. Plus I enjoyed my loser friends more 

- I hate when a "tough guy" archetype is picking on someone who is so obviously unable to defend themselves. I usually will butt in in these situations so that I can belittle the attacker through joke. ( In my head im usually imagining myself beating them lol)

- I'm an awful driver, I'm usually the guy everyone's honking at because the lights turned green and I didn't notice cause I was day dreaming. 
(I dont know what function this would point to but?? maybe its a lack of sensing?)

- I was the kid my parents always got annoyed at because I hated doing chores, and when I would do them I would always forget something or leave something out. 

- I either want to be an author or a director when I grow up. Game designer wouldn't be that bad either, especially since its a relatively new medium so theirs even more room for expansion!

- Ive always had this worry that I would need to become a part of a sort of hierarchy in my career of choice to be able to succeed. This is the one thing I want to avoid at all costs. Even if I had to do it I would still feel extremely uncomfortable and would hate it.

Your probably saying to yourself "Hey, this guys an ass because none of what he wrote has anything to do with type!" Well luckily for you I have a response. I have been thinking and stressing about my type for such a long time now, and so if I could just write a simple example of myself for each function I wouldn't even need help typing myself anyway. Problem is I think way way too much. I literally could come up with an example for almost every function their is. Also I could just be presenting the examples I want you to see so that I can validate to myself that I'm a type that I'm actually not. I value authenticity, so I dont wanna be that guy thats fooling himself into thinking hes another type lol. So im trying my best to present unbiased information, so that Im not that guy who comes here and basically copy and pastes all of the information from the intp description into a thread and asks what type am I? (even though he already knows what the response is going to be)

Ok, Ignore that last paragraph. Thats me being crazy again.....


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

... interesting, to say the least.

You do strike as an xxTP type from your description, but you do have to remember - you're only eighteen. If you're familiar with functions, as your rambling suggests, just how much do you know about Ne and Ti?

And if you don't want to do that, I'll go out on a limb and say xNTP.


----------



## PixelBrain (Nov 21, 2009)

Wow, that was a crazy fast response lol. Well I have read up on Ti a lot and I definitely feel like I use it. My sister who is also into mbti had previously asked me about the way I think in certain situations (this was before I knew anything about mbti) and I had replied that I replay the situation in my head over and over again except I change certain variables each time so that I can see every possible outcome before it happens. She said this sounded like Ti so I was like oooh! For some reason though I dont feel like im a Ti dominant. I cant explain why maybe im just being irrational lol. Ive never really understood Ne very well from the descriptions of it so I cant say if I use it or not.

Thanks for the awesomely quick response!


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

Thank you for the informative response, at least. If you are confused about Ne, why not look (Here)? I think it offers a good explanation. Why do you not feel you are Ti dominant?


----------



## PixelBrain (Nov 21, 2009)

Well, It seems like when I use Ti its when im extremely nervous approaching a situation where Im worried about the outcome. But on a regular everyday basis I kinda take more of a lazy approach to thought I guess you would say. I don't go that in depth. I have to be really focused to start using my Ti it seems. Maybe im just underselling my Ti though and it actually is working in the background behind the scenes? and im just thinking I dont use it because its an unconscious sort of thing?

Also thanks for the link on Ne. I do relate to the descriptions a lot. Would my hopping around from career choice to career choice have anything to do with this? Ive had thousands of interests over the years would this be a sorta Ne thing?


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

That's a stereotypical approach to Ne, yes, but it does happen. If you are an ENTP, as your relation and descriptions would suggest, you would also use Fe and Si as well. Have you explored those?

Well, most of the time, it's hard to identify our dominant function. The dominant function is something we use all the time, and when we use it, we may not even realize it, because it's been ours our entire lives.


----------



## PixelBrain (Nov 21, 2009)

Aah yes, after reading about the two I have to definitely say I relate to Fe over Si. The description of inferior Si makes a lot of sense to me. So I think I am now leaning farther towards ENTP then INTP. 

Thank you so much for the extremely helpful responses and links  Your definitely more helpful then my dirty relatives! They wont ever give me a straight answer!


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

PixelBrain said:


> Aah yes, after reading about the two I have to definitely say I relate to Fe over Si. The description of inferior Si makes a lot of sense to me. So I think I am now leaning farther towards ENTP then INTP.
> 
> Thank you so much for the extremely helpful responses and links  Your definitely more helpful then my dirty relatives! They wont ever give me a straight answer!


Hah. Fellow xntp here. Basically, I am positive that I think more like an entp, but I act more like an intp. I use primarily Ne with my Ti as a filter, and guide for it. The intp would first take things in through Ti, and then use Ne. Anyway, I'm just not the most social person, but that is because I don't really think that I will have anything to gain from going out and making idle chit chat with a bunch of people who probably won't get me anyway. 

Maybe it will help more if you tell us how you think, rather than just what your interests are. I know that is a vague request, but let's see what you come up with.


----------



## PixelBrain (Nov 21, 2009)

Hmmm.... how I think..... lol. Well Its kinda random. Well, for example if I was talking to my brother and he said like a random keyword. I dont know why I pick up on random words and they spark a chain of thoughts that go very very far until the relation is so convoluted I cant explain how I got their. This is why it was difficult for me in school because id be listening to my teacher talk about the lesson then id all of a sudden make a connection between what she was talking about with something else, and by the time I snap out of it I realize I missed half the lesson because I was thinking about random things XD But I dont even know if what I wrote is useful, this could be something else entirely I dont know lol. Its hard because I dont think about how im thinking when I do think lol.

If your talking about my thoughts when making a decision, that's probably when I use Ti. When im going to buy a graphics card or something, I always factor in everything to come to the best solution.


Also, I dont actively seek out idle chit chat either. But in the small time frames where I am speaking to people I can definitely say that if they are paying attention to what im saying, and im interested in the topic. I definitely feel energized and I can definitely talk their ear off for days on that one subject.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

PixelBrain said:


> Hmmm.... how I think..... lol. Well Its kinda random. well for example if I was talking to my brother and he said like a random keyword. I dont know why I pick up on random words and they spark a chain of thoughts that go very very far until the relation is so convoluted I cant explain how I got their. This is why it was difficult for me in school because id be listening to my teacher talk about the lesson then id all of a sudden make a connection between what she was talking about with something else, and by the time I snap out of it I realize I missed half the lesson because I was thinking about random things XD But I dont even know if what I wrote is useful, this could be something else entirely I dont know lol. Its hard because I dont think about how im thinking when I do think lol.


Well, that definitely sounds like most ENTPs I know. Actually I was giggling about this very thing with one of them I was talking to IRL the other day. We both get way off the topic, and it's interesting, but we completely lose sight of the point. 

I definitely think you are an xntp. Now leaning towards entp. I'm sure others will be able to offer more insight too. Like, maybe the random thoughts are characteristic of intps too. Not sure.


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

*IXTP* like somebody I have just met and I am difficulty in typing.


----------



## PixelBrain (Nov 21, 2009)

Yeah, my ENFP friend does the same thing except hes a bit more manic then myself.



Perseus said:


> *IXTP* like somebody I have just met and I am difficulty in typing.


Whats makes you say IxTP instead of xNTP?


----------



## Narrator (Oct 11, 2009)

I'd say an ENTP, or Fe confident INTP. But I wouldn't completely rule out S due to day dreaming.

Is it about what's in your head for the most part, or do you prefer to actively, Neesquly persue different possibilities? Long/short term regardless.


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

PixelBrain said:


> Yeah, my ENFP friend does the same thing except hes a bit more manic then myself.
> 
> 
> 
> Whats makes you say IxTP instead of xNTP?




You could very well be N on a second look. Try the Paragon test with the link in my signature. You may very well be N as my N is very high and almost everybody seems S to me and the ratings are a comparison to the normal. 

I used to hate comic books!


----------



## Loke (Aug 10, 2009)

INTP.

I don't see much ENTP about you. You seem to have some distinct hobbies that take up most of your life, but most ENTPs have a hard time explaining what they're really into. 

Also, you're a bit too young to be sure now, but it seems that ENTP lives are filled with big ups and downs, INTP lives are relatively predictable. I can't say much about you on this point, but maybe it can give you some clues...


----------



## PixelBrain (Nov 21, 2009)

Liminality said:


> I'd say an ENTP, or Fe confident INTP. But I wouldn't completely rule out S due to day dreaming.
> 
> Is it about what's in your head for the most part, or do you prefer to actively, Neesquly pursue different possibilities? Long/short term regardless.


I definitely think I use Ne, but for some reason when I keep reading this "Is it about what's in your head for the most part" I dont know why I cant really wrap my head around this sentence lol sorry I dont know why I just cant right now can you try and elaborate? Sorry, if Im being a bother :sad:


Perseus said:


> You could very well be N on a second look. Try the Paragon test with the link in my signature. You may very well be N as my N is very high and almost everybody seems S to me and the ratings are a comparison to the normal.
> 
> I used to hate comic books!


I would take the test in your signature but I'm not high enough level apparently to see your signature soo.... guess I gotta post some more lol. About the comic books. When I'm talking about them in my mini biography I'm actually talking about graphic novels. I never liked comic books that were a part of a series anyway, they reminded me of a TV series as compared to movies and lacked the cohesiveness of a complete story. I just want a great story so I'm not really medium biased. (a trend I noticed is that comic books for the most part lack depth which is why I try and stay away from them.)



Loke said:


> INTP.
> 
> I don't see much ENTP about you. You seem to have some distinct hobbies that take up most of your life, but most ENTPs have a hard time explaining what they're really into.
> 
> Also, you're a bit too young to be sure now, but it seems that ENTP lives are filled with big ups and downs, INTP lives are relatively predictable. I can't say much about you on this point, but maybe it can give you some clues...


Ehhh... Well I am the only kid in the house that my parents fear for. They have no idea of any of my hobbies or any of my talents. To them I'm just like every other kid except for that I'm 18 and I still haven't had a job :blushed: and I never leave the house.(did I mention I'm extremely Lazy?)

My sister who is an INTP has had like a perfect stable life and my parents trusted her at every turn.

Im the least practical of my family members. (I have an INTJ brother, INTP sister, and an ESFP sister who they LOVE more than anything else lol)

My sister thinks I'm just a particularly smart INFP (This may be cause she wants to be the only INTP in our family  but..... ) Only because I show more signs of empathy then her or my brother who is an INTJ (o god hes mean lol). Also because I love literature ( Flannery O' Connor in particular!) Also because when I was younger I didn't like movies that were emotionally cold. Here is a quote from her of me "he is fairly philosophically inclined, and likes when he can detect such ideas in films and other artwork. Not in the analytical sense, of course, but more "philosophy of life" or existential in nature."

I don't know how much water her theory holds but Ill let you guys decide lol. (I'm so type confused!)

(I personally don't believe this because I relate a lot to Ti too)

(Also, every time I take the cognitive functions test Ne and Ni are always very high. Where the rest are all low and not significantly stronger then any of the others.... which is what made me start to wonder if I was an N dominant.)


----------



## PixelBrain (Nov 21, 2009)

Another point my sister and I just brought up is one that contradicts the idea of me being an INTP. She brought up that usually when people in my family are arguing I was the one who always tried to explain to each side of the argument what the other is trying to say, in a way to resolve the conflict without it getting over heated. Almost like a mediator of sorts. Which is true I guess. Problem is I have no idea what type this would point to.....( I can usually see where the two sides are coming from, and where the mis communication is occurring)

Also maybe it will help if I tell you what I'm like under stress? One things for sure I turn into a neurotic hypochondriac. (I have made myself believe I had cancer in the past)

Paragon Test scores

E- 1
S- 1
F- 7
J- 6
I- 11
N- 11
T- 5
P- 6

(And trust me I answered these honestly, the idea of lying to myself kind of makes me feel uneasy)


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

I have changed my mind. I think you are XNTP.

Notes:

The ENFP is usually a bundle of energy, but they can become exhausted if they are overloaded with work. They also will experience stress if their values and principles are violated and they see others in the company being hurt by policies that kill the human spirit. Then they become hypersensitive to what is going on around them. Facts become exaggerated. They have feelings of paranoia and may withdraw. To regain their equilibrium, meditation will help. Kindness and support by others, but not patronization, will help them get back to normal. Says Gloria, “I’d given a number of years of support to one boss, then he started bad-mouthing me. It threw me into a turmoil. I became suspicious of him and everyone else. Then a friend said that the boss was blowing up at everyone, not just me, and encouraged me to look at a position in a new section. I meditated to become centered again, then applied for the job. I love my new job and now life is great again. My old boss retired; he was drinking too much.”

Keirsey' PersonalityZone - Temperament and Your Career - Dealing With Work Stress

This is quite like me. Although I get Para-annoyed as well as a Paranoid (not really a disorder but a normal reaction to people being secretive and working against me).


The ENTP is always imagining something new and bounces their ideas off willing listeners. They are usually very positive and often laugh off anything negative. But if excessive negativity comes their way and/or they become physically exhausted, their fluid imagination works overtime and obsesses about problems. They can withdraw and sleep a lot while their mind deals with the issues. In the worst case they can become phobic and lose their friendly social abilities. It's best if they can walk away from their problems for awhile and let their brain rest. Meditation often helps. Quiet support from others for their physical needs can help. Says Nathan, "I'm basically a positive person, but every so often I just crash. I feel exhausted and sleep a lot. I usually come out of it in 2-3 days. When long weekends occur, I don't want a list of chores to do. I need real recovery time. Getting extra rest and doing something playful helps me get back to my normal self."

http://www.keirsey.com/personalityzone/wz34.asp


----------



## Rourk (Feb 17, 2009)

My theory on you after a skim read is that you use Se a lot and strengthened when you were younger. You are interesting to say the least. I think that you can swing around in multiple types. I wouldn't confine myself to one if I were you. You are too dynamic. It's neat that you use Se for your 3d design and think about allt he graphical imagery in your head. Share some of your drawings. You have me intrigued. Are you going to do any graphic novels of your own? I've had some crazy ideas here and there. Did you ever read 30 days of night? I liked how those were just some random dudes messing around.


----------



## Rourk (Feb 17, 2009)

> The ENTP is always imagining something new and bounces their ideas off willing listeners. They are usually very positive and often laugh off anything negative. But if excessive negativity comes their way and/or they become physically exhausted, their fluid imagination works overtime and obsesses about problems. They can withdraw and sleep a lot while their mind deals with the issues. In the worst case they can become phobic and lose their friendly social abilities. It's best if they can walk away from their problems for awhile and let their brain rest. Meditation often helps. Quiet support from others for their physical needs can help. Says Nathan, "I'm basically a positive person, but every so often I just crash. I feel exhausted and sleep a lot. I usually come out of it in 2-3 days. When long weekends occur, I don't want a list of chores to do. I need real recovery time. Getting extra rest and doing something playful helps me get back to my normal self."
> 
> http://www.keirsey.com/personalityzone/wz34.asp


Damn, this sounds a lot like me.


----------



## iceman44 (Nov 11, 2009)

You're Definitely an ENTP. :laughing:


----------



## PixelBrain (Nov 21, 2009)

Perseus said:


> I have changed my mind. I think you are XNTP.
> 
> Notes:
> 
> ...


Wow, those sound a lot like me especially the thing about sleep. I'm going to look around that website some more.



Rourk said:


> My theory on you after a skim read is that you use Se a lot and strengthened when you were younger. You are interesting to say the least. I think that you can swing around in multiple types. I wouldn't confine myself to one if I were you. You are too dynamic. It's neat that you use Se for your 3d design and think about all the graphical imagery in your head. Share some of your drawings. You have me intrigued. Are you going to do any graphic novels of your own? I've had some crazy ideas here and there. Did you ever read 30 days of night? I liked how those were just some random dudes messing around.


Even though that's supposed to mean I'm healthier because I am well balanced it still bothers me lol. I very badly want to finally conclude my real type and be able to safely put it under my name. I don't know why I just really badly do. Also, No I haven't read 30 days of night, but my little brother (who is an INTJ) has. He made me watch the movie with him though. (I don't like the fact that your expecting a lot out of my drawings lol makes me nervous) Keep in mind I haven't drawn or done much 3d in a while so... but I'll definitely post some. 



iceman44 said:


> You're Definitely an ENTP. :laughing:


Why thank you.  I think?:mellow:


Also if it helps I consistently come out as a 5 w 4 in my enneagram tests.


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

I am having doubts about these Keirsey descriptions now. That is for placing types.

However, they are especially clear when viewing how others see you. As an INTP I get mistaken for an ISTP all the time and when distressed I can get mistaken for an ESFJ. 

A professional psychologist pegged me as an ENTP. She thought she was INTJ but I pegged her as INFJ. Its all relative.

Paragon Test
http://www.oswego.edu/plsi/16TYPE.htm


----------



## PixelBrain (Nov 21, 2009)

PixelBrain said:


> Paragon Test scores
> 
> E- 1
> S- 1
> ...





Perseus said:


> I am having doubts about these Keirsey descriptions now. That is for placing types.
> 
> However, they are especially clear when viewing how others see you. As an INTP I get mistaken for an ISTP all the time and when distressed I can get mistaken for an ESFJ.
> 
> ...


Yeah it would seem that way. But I at least wanna get as close to the truth as possible for myself. 

Yeah I posted the scores a couple of posts back on the paragon thing if you wanna see them too. ^


----------



## Loke (Aug 10, 2009)

Rourk said:


> Damn, this sounds a lot like me.





PixelBrain said:


> Wow, those sound a lot like me especially the thing about sleep. I'm going to look around that website some more.


They sound like anyone. I guess the author used to write about astrology before.


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

INFX by Paragon

INFJ have the distinction of never being sure what type they are.


----------



## PixelBrain (Nov 21, 2009)

Loke said:


> They sound like anyone. I guess the author used to write about astrology before.


Haha, I guess your right. Those could fit anyone.



Perseus said:


> INFX by Paragon
> 
> INFJ have the distinction of never being sure what type they are.



hmmm... weird, Ive never thought about INFJ as even being a possibility. Ill look into it, and ill also wait for some more replies too. See if anyone reinforces this idea.


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

INFJ doesn't sound like an incredibly likely possibility to me... Ne and Ni are ways away from each other, and there's also Fe, Ti, and Se to think of. Have you taken a function analysis test before, if it's not been asked already?


----------



## PixelBrain (Nov 21, 2009)

Grey said:


> INFJ doesn't sound like an incredibly likely possibility to me... Ne and Ni are ways away from each other, and there's also Fe, Ti, and Se to think of. Have you taken a function analysis test before, if it's not been asked already?


Ive taken it a couple of times and I usually score very high in both Ne and Ni, and the rest are all significantly lower (usually giving me ENFP but I was pretty sure I'm not ENFP so I would always assume INFP). Maybe Ill take it again so I can give you specifics. To tell you the truth I'm not completely sure about this INFJ assertion either, but I will look into it anyways as it could prove helpful.

On a side note I am positive that I at least use Ti.


----------



## PixelBrain (Nov 21, 2009)

I took a functions analysis test today and left the room for a minute and when I came back the page had expired so I cant give you the exact results lol unless I take it again. 

It went Ne,Ni,Fi,Fe,Ti,Se,Si,Te and it said INFP as the result. Here are my hangups over this and about typing myself in general.

- I do feel emotions very deeply inside, it usually feels like I'm forcing back an eruption sometimes.
- I never openly show it, and I think I may come off as cold to people (which made me think that maybe everyone experiences emotions like that and I'm just a T who is normal, I still don't know BTW)
- I write poetry, but I will never show anybody or for the love of God let anyone find it. (I usually write it during my intense emotional moments) (don't you dare tell anybody!)
- I like to think of myself as rational though, and I don't feel like Ive ever come to conclusions based upon feeling alone (maybe this could be cause I'm 5w4?)
- I feel like I'm empathetic but compared to some of the NF's posts Ive seen on this forum I'm not so sure how empathetic I actually am. (My sister says I am)
- I'm a romantic when it comes to relationships. 
- Some girls have called me girly in the past and I get very angry when they do this because I certainly don't think I am. (They never say why, they could just be saying this cause I'm skinny and I still look like I'm 12 even though I'm 18 going on 19 lol)

I am thoroughly confused now.

But some things that are certain. After taking that functions test I realized that I really don't relate to Te at all, and I do relate to Fi a lot and Fe but some of the things with Fe like accommodating people at get togethers and things like that I'm not so sure about. I definitely feel like I use Ti especially when playing video games as well like Civilization or Starcraft. Even in some FPS's, except run and gun ones like halo where its basically having good reflexes.

am I ever gonna figure out my type? *sigh* lol


----------



## PixelBrain (Nov 21, 2009)

I have decided I am just going to wait until my school starts and I actually have healthy human interaction to try and gauge my dominant. So this thread is currently in To Be Continued mode! Thanks all for the help so far 

(I seem to keep falling into the stereotype trap, and trying to type myself based on stereotypical traits which I need to stop doing)

Good plan?

(I definitely use Ne though)


----------

